# Caffeine free diet coke??!?



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone. I bought some caffeine free diet coke and have just poured myself a glass. it tastes nice, just doesnt fizz at all. has anyone else tried this? i found that pepsi and coke gave me worse tummy ache so am trying this caffeine free as caffeine can be a stimulant can't it?Any advice? Thanks xoxoxox


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

I dont think its a good idea, firstly the gas is not good for your gastric system, secondly it contains artificial sweeteners that are notoriously contraindicated in our condition


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I have no problem at all with diet sodas. I drink them whenever I feel like it. However, everyone is different, so see how it goes!Laurie


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Caffeine free Diet Coke gives me a headache because of the aspartame, but if you can tolerate it, that's great. Just be sure to drink a lot of water throughout the day anyway.


----------



## murbur (Jan 19, 2001)

Vicky, I don't know, because I don't drink soda,but I am interested as to how your outing went yesterday. I hope it went well.....murphy


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi murbur!! The outing went well yesterday. only took 1 immodium and didnt need the loo all day. had tummy ache as usual but felt okayish.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Vicky, I don't this it is a good idea either, I would just stay away from soda period.also do a search on aspertame and read up on it, its a controversial subject.


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hi Vicky,I drink the caffeine-free diet coke, too. I don't drink large quantities of it, but a glass a day doesn't seem to bother me when I have it. See how it goes and decide for yourself.


----------



## LFC1 (Apr 29, 2003)

hi vicky...just looking in for the first time in a few days and saw your post. i've always been told to avoid all carbonated drinks since being diagnosed with ibs due to them causing bloating and discomfort. personally, i find not drinking fizzy stuff a big help, but like everything else with this ibs, everyone is different. if you don't get bloated drinking it, great.hope your exams are going well?just


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do report problems with aspartame and other artificial sweeteners, but there is a lot of controversy about how much it can actually cause.Depending on the person the high fructose corn syrup in regular sodas may be just as bothersome. So it is hard to say if diet would be better than regular for any given person.How badly the bubbles in the soda and the caffiene in it bother any given person is also highly variable.Basically if drinking X on a regular basis makes you feel worse, don't drink X







However each person with IBS may have a different X.High fructose corn syrup is also common in many "fruit drinks" Fruit juices that are high in sorbitol (sweetened with apple or pear juice rather than corn syrup may bother some people because of the sorbitol which no human absorbs/digests but plenty of bacteria in the colon do and this can cause farting and diarrhea issues in some people).K.K.


----------



## stargazer (Dec 26, 2000)

Hi Vicky-I drink several diet pepsi and caffine free diet pepsi's a day. I say if it doesn't bother you, go for it. Caffine doesn't affect me at all so it doesn't really matter which one I pick.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i dont have more than a glass a day as i make sure i drink my water!!fruit juice doesnt bother me in small quantities. i dont get bloated either. never have been bloated i dont think. although, i wouldnt drink orange pure juice just incase as ive always been a bit strange with drinking that even pre-IBS


----------



## jprechel (May 29, 2003)

I have found that Diet Rite soda is very tasty. It has no caffine and has sucralose (splenda) instead of asparteme. I started drinking a little of it after I went on the Atkins diet. I think they have a web site. www.dietrite.com


----------

